# So what digs for bees?



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Found one down the street a ways. He was coming right for me. I told him not to but he kept coming so I left, lol


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

limige said:


> Found one down the street a ways. He was coming right for me. I told him not to but he kept coming so I left, lol


You are a very wise man


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Yup If they want to be where I am I can easy find some place else to be. I used to about 30 years ago had one that lived in the garage, used the cat door PO's put in. Wife told me I had to get rid of it though, She was afraid she would be in a rush some morning to get to work and startle it and get sprayed.

I seen it in the back yard a few days later and did the deed.


 Al


----------

